# How to clean tank after columnaris



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay, long story but I'll try to make it short. 

I got a new 34 gallon tank. Set it up with special rock to help it cycle faster added lots of live plants and chemicals with bacteria and waited two weeks before adding about 10 guppies from Petsmart.

About eight days later all but two fish were dead within 24-48 hours. They didn't show any symptoms I was testing the water everyday everything was normal but the pH was a little high (7.8) but steady. I used three different ph tests because the first two seemed to contradict each other. Instead of adding chemicals to lower the pH I ordered a special tap water filter that deionized the water. I didn't get it until all but two were dead. At that point I thought there was something in the tap water and did a 50 percent water change using a new tap water filter. It was then that I noticed the two remaining fish had something wrong with their lips. I attached a picture of the fish. 

I went back to Petsmart got a refund on the fish they gave me medicine to treat the remaining two and the tank. The medicine was API fungal stuff that made the water neon green. The drunken said to add a dose, wait 48 hours, add a second dose, wait 48 hours, and do a 25 percent water change. I added the first dose on Thursday but the remaining two died by Friday morning. I went ahead and added a second dose today, but I wonder if it would be better to just remove most of the water and work at building up the beneficial bacteria that the medicine killed. Or should I wait until the medicine is finished and then just do a partial water change. I don't want to throw out all the rock and decoration and I have heard that no matter what I do the disease is always present.

Today I also removed the plants an added a tablespoon of aquarium salt for 5 gallons of water to help treat it.

Any advice on what to do now and when to add fish again?

Thanks,
Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

It didn't add the pic so I will try again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

you can use a water and vinegar solution and scrub everything down or even a water and bleach solution and do the same.


----------

